# Junction Bar and Grill on Mines temporarily closed



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

http://thejunctionbarandgrill.com
Porta Sans gone also.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

calrider61 said:


> http://thejunctionbarandgrill.com
> ...) it will reopen sometime in the near future.


----------



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

ratpick said:


> Yeah, the owners retired. I believe someone has bought it so (fingers crossed) it will reopen sometime in the near future.


Patrick - is there any other place to find water short of cooler at Mt Hamilton ? Didn't see anyone at Cal Fire. - Rick C.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

calrider61 said:


> Patrick - is there any other place to find water short of cooler at Mt Hamilton ? Didn't see anyone at Cal Fire. - Rick C.


Yeah, that's a problem. I thought I recalled someone once mentioning that it was possible to get water at Calfire but I've not found it either.

I did hear that somewhere down Del Puerto Canyon Rd is Adobe Springs where you can get water - Adobe Springs - but it really is *down* the road.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

There is a hose at the fire station near the Junction. It's attached to the garage building. I used it recently on the 105 mile Calaveras / Mines loop ride.


----------



## CodePoet (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah the cal fire guys are pretty cool and I have gotten water there before, might be an issue if lots of people all of a sudden start showing up but I have asked and used their faucet a couple times for water.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

ratpick said:


> Yeah, that's a problem. I thought I recalled someone once mentioning that it was possible to get water at Calfire but I've not found it either.
> 
> I did hear that somewhere down Del Puerto Canyon Rd is Adobe Springs where you can get water - Adobe Springs - but it really is *down* the road.


It's been a few years since I've been on Del Puerto Canyon Road but it does not have any water access. There are a few camping sites but all state that the water is not suitable for drinking. The only water available will be at the start of Del Puerto Canyon Road (Starbucks and Gas Station), near Patterson or at the Junction bar (should it reopen). 

Don't even think about skimping on water for this ride. Started with two full water bottles at the beginning of Del Puerto Canyon road and ran out before I made it to the Junction bar (when it was still open). You're going to be in serious trouble if you run out of water.


----------



## budmol3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Adobe Springs is at the junction of DPC and Adobe Canyon road. We have gotten water there - the sign says something like 'free water' and 'closed on Sundays'
It's about 3 miles east of the top of the 'wall'.


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

Went by there today. It is open for drinks and snacks. Talked to the new owner, she said they aren't really advertising it until all the work is complete, but you can get Gatorade, water, etc. ON WEEKENDS. According to her, since there was a change in ownership, they were forced to bring stuff up to code before opening the kitchen. She hopes by end of Jan.


----------

